# Advice with baby size



## NatParnell (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm looking for some advice.  I am now 9 weeks pregnant (I hope).  We had our 8 weeks scan last Friday and although there was a heart beat, the baby was very small (5.7mm).  The consultant told us that it was highly likely that I would miscarry.  Nothing has happened yet and we don't have a scan until next Saturday (8th).  Has anyone had anything similar to this and was the outcome good or bad?  x


----------



## ivyf (Sep 29, 2011)

No experience with this sorry but wanted to send you a hug xx


----------



## mmj (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Nat
I can't remember the size exactly but on our 7 weeks scan baby was measuring a week behind. He had a heartbeat and was regular in shape but the consultant we saw didn't give us a lot of hope. He caught up a week later and is now a healthy 12 weeks old baby boy asleep in his Moses basket. The measurements at this stage as so small that 1mm out can make a big difference-as long as there is a heartbeat, there's hope xx


----------



## NatParnell (Feb 5, 2016)

HI, thank you both for your replies.  mmj, thank you, your story has given me some hope. x


----------



## mo89 (Feb 4, 2016)

Hi nat. Sorry I msged you thinking it was today! I agree, 1mm is tiny so if he had slightly been out can make huge difference xx


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

Sorry, can't help you with this issue. Just keep positive about your next scan. And don't think about miscarriage, you are already pregnant so enjoy your pregnancy!
Xxx

Post edited to remove unnecessary quoting


----------



## NatParnell (Feb 5, 2016)

Hi All,

Thanks for all your advice and support.  Unfortunately the scan showed no heartbeat, I have today started to miscarry.


----------



## annasss (Feb 8, 2017)

I'm so sorry, I can relate to you, I've been through this several times. It's extremely devastating, the worst feeling in the world.. 
Have you miscarried in a natural way?


----------



## NatParnell (Feb 5, 2016)

Thank you.  Yes, I have miscarried in the normal way which at least I think is a blessing. x


----------

